# Mua, bán, trao đổi,  đấu giá, tuyển dụng > Cần bán >  [HCM-TQ] Shop thiết bị của Takami

## Takami

Chào mọi người, nay em xin mở 1 shop trên forum bán các thiết bị điện tự động hóa, CNC, hàng độc hàng hiếm.
AE có nhu cầu liên hệ: Tâm 0908 623 125.
Cảm ơn.

Lần đầu tiên em xin đăng lại các drive và motor step 5 phase của Vexta, AC Servo Vexta, drive Melec...

----------

nhatanh75

----------


## Takami

3 bộ trượt vitme bước 5, bản 55mm, hành trình 400mm.

----------


## aladin

bộ trượt giá sao bạn ơi

----------


## Takami

Đã inbox cho bác.

Tiếp theo cảm biến nhiệt độ, độ ẩm Cotec.
Như hình có nhiệt độ 32.7°C, độ ẩm 67.6%.
Một bộ gồm cảm biến và controller, cảm biến có thể dùng độc lập, có 2 bộ nha AE.

Đã bán.

----------


## Takami

Thước điện trở.
Trong ảnh là thước điện trở 1000mm và 800mm.
AE có nhu cầu thước từ 150mm tới 1200mm liên hệ nhé.

----------


## puskinu

Nội quy bán hàng phải kèm giá kìa bác ạ.

----------


## hiephung

Inbox giúp cây thuoc dien tro

----------


## Takami

Bảng giá đây các bác ah. Giá chưa bao gồm phí vận chuyển.
Liên hệ: Tâm 0908 623 125
Thông tin TK cá nhân:
1. Ngân hàng Vietcombank chi nhánh Thủ Đức, Tp HCM
Tên: Cao Minh Tâm
STK: 0381 000 407 703
2. Ngân hàng Viettinbank chi nhánh Bến Lức, Long An
Tên: Cao Minh Tâm
STK: 711A-162 42 599

----------

Ga con

----------


## khangscc

> Nội quy bán hàng phải kèm giá kìa bác ạ.


Đọc bài mà ức chế quá, để giá luôn cho tiện dù thấp hay cao :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Takami

> Đọc bài mà ức chế quá, để giá luôn cho tiện dù thấp hay cao


Có cả bảng giá đấy, bác còn cần gì nữa ah?

----------


## Takami

Trượt và vitme cho trục Z.
Thông số: vitme phi 25, bước 6, hành trình 360mm. Trượt tổng dài 650mm, bản 23mm, con trượt rộng 70mm.
Tổng khối lượng 11.5kg.
Giá ra đi: 3.0tr (chưa tính phí ship)

----------


## Takami

Cặp trượt và cặp vitme hàng đẹp long lanh.
Thông số:
- Trượt NSK30, tổng dài 1800mm, bản con trượt 70x90, 1 cặp nặng gần 21kg. Giá ra đi 6.0tr, chưa bao ship. 
- Vitme THK, phi 32 , bước 10, hành trình 1500mm, có 4 ổ lăn ở 2 đầu, 1 cây nặng 11.6kg, giá 3.0tr, Chưa bao ship.

----------


## Takami

Bộ điều khiển Yaskawa MP920 với module điều khiển vị trí cho 4 trục SVA-01, nodule IO, truyền thông. Giá ra đi cho cả bộ là 4.5tr.

Đã bán.

----------


## Takami

Module FX2N-1PG giá 600k/cái.

Đã bán.

----------


## maxx.side

Cảm biến nhiệt độ, độ ẩm giá sao thế bác

----------


## Takami

> Cảm biến nhiệt độ, độ ẩm giá sao thế bác


Cảm biến nhiệt độ, độ ẩm như hình trên giá 1.0tt/bộ ah.
Cảm ơn.

----------


## huuminhsh

> Đã inbox cho bác.
> 
> Tiếp theo cảm biến nhiệt độ, độ ẩm Cotec.
> Như hình có nhiệt độ 32.7°C, độ ẩm 67.6%.
> Một bộ gồm cảm biến và controller, cảm biến có thể dùng độc lập, có 2 bộ nha AE.


cái này có đo ẩm đọ ngũ cốc được ko ta?

----------


## Takami

> cái này có đo ẩm đọ ngũ cốc được ko ta?


Đo được đó anh, nhưng có bác gạch rùi ah.
Chừng nào bể gạch em báo bác. Hehe.

----------


## Takami

Cảm biến nhiệt độ, độ ẩm đã bán. Cảm ơn bác đã ủng hộ.

Tiếp theo, 1 đồng hộ và 2 cảm biến Mitutoyo như hình. Giá cả bộ là 1.5tr, chưa bao gồm phí ship.

ĐÃ BÁN.

----------


## Takami

AC servo Yaskawa đời cổ, công suất 3kW, giá ra đi 4tr.

----------


## Takami

Biến tần dùng cho máy CNC, công suất 2.2kW, 1200Hz. Giá 3.5tr/cái, hàng mới 100%.

----------


## Duccdt06

> AC servo Yaskawa đời cổ, công suất 3kW, giá ra đi 4tr.


Con này bác biết sử dụng ko. E đang tìm hiểu cách điều khiển nó, bác biết chỉ e với

----------


## Takami

> Con này bác biết sử dụng ko. E đang tìm hiểu cách điều khiển nó, bác biết chỉ e với


Bạn cho mình mail mình gửi tài liệu cho, hoặc bạn có thể search trên mạng.
Thân!

----------


## Ga con

Con này là Adlee chứ sao Adlas ta. Bác search từ khóa ra ngay mà.

Trước em xài khá nhiều, hàng TW ngang cơ Delta.
Hơn 15 năm trước mà hàng nó cho custom lên đến 2000hz, mặc định 400hz thôi.

Thanks.

----------


## emptyhb

> Con này là Adlee chứ sao Adlas ta. Bác search từ khóa ra ngay mà.
> 
> Trước em xài khá nhiều, hàng TW ngang cơ Delta.
> Hơn 15 năm trước mà hàng nó cho custom lên đến 2000hz, mặc định 400hz thôi.
> 
> Thanks.


Em còn gặp cả loại có tên là ATLEE cơ  :Big Grin:

----------


## Takami

> Em còn gặp cả loại có tên là ATLEE cơ


Hàng nội địa CN hay sao ah, hehe. Search Google "Adlaspower" có tài liệu tiếng CN. Hình như là 
Adlee và Adlas là như nhau thì phải.

----------


## Takami

> 3 bộ trượt vitme bước 5, bản 55mm, hành trình 400mm.


Còn 2 bộ nha AE, giá 1.2tr/bộ (chưa gồm ship)


ĐÃ BÁN!

----------


## Takami

Khoe hàng:
Combo Z, hàng trình 280mm, bước 20, hàng vừa lắp motor size 86 lên xong.

----------


## Takami

Không liên quan lắm nhưng bán thanh lý cho AE có nhu cầu.
Giá 2.5tr cho tất cả các món trong hình đính kèm. (giá chưa bao gồm phí ship).
Cảm ơn.

ĐÃ BÁN.

----------


## Takami

Combo Z 1: Hành trình 280mm, tháo 2 miếng cao su bảo vệ hành trình full 300mm, ray 15 hãng NB japan được mạ đen chống rỉ sét , visme kuroda phi 12 ren 10. Bệ full thép trắng , chỗ lắp ghép được mài hết , cả bệ 17kg, có nắp che chắn đầy đủ. Kích thước dài 450, ngang 130 , cao 80, khoảng cách ray 110, kích thước mặt bích lắp ghép 120x155mm. Giá 3.0tr (giá chưa bao gồm ship).

Combo Z 2: Hành trình 265mm, ray 20, vitme 12 bước 8, khoảng cách tâm ray 75mm. Giá 2.5tr (giá chưa bao gồm ship).


ĐÃ BÁN!

----------


## Takami

Đang cần tiền gấp nên giá ra đi cho 2 combo trên là 5.0tr (chưa bao gồm phí ship).
Cảm ơn.

----------


## Takami

Bộ X, Y, xoay mini, có bàn hút chân không, panme 25mm. Kích thước tổng khoảng 250x250mm, nặng 6kg. Giá 1.2tr (chưa bao gồm phí ship).
Cảm ơn.

----------


## hoahong102

bạn chụp kỹ dùm cái bộ trượt xoay với, nó xoay được bao nhiêu độ vậy?

----------


## Takami

> bạn chụp kỹ dùm cái bộ trượt xoay với, nó xoay được bao nhiêu độ vậy?


Góc nhỏ thôi bác ah, vì góc xoay chỉ nằm trong khoảng 25mm của panme thui. Cái này dùng cho máy laser fiber thì ngon nhỉ.

----------


## Takami

Thước quang Heidenhain LS486 470mm, 2 đầu đọc, hàng mới 100%, có cả bảng kiểm nghiệm. Giá ra đi 1.3tr.
Cảm ơn!

----------


## hieunguyenkham

Em này phải mua thêm màn hình hiển thị phải kkhông bác?

----------


## Takami

> Em này phải mua thêm màn hình hiển thị phải kkhông bác?


Đúng rùi ah, chủ yếu là dùng cho AE thay thế thôi ah.

----------


## hieunguyenkham

> Không liên quan lắm nhưng bán thanh lý cho AE có nhu cầu.
> Giá 2.5tr cho tất cả các món trong hình đính kèm. (giá chưa bao gồm phí ship).
> Cảm ơn.


Còn seal ko hay đã mở hộp vậy cụ

----------


## Takami

> Còn seal ko hay đã mở hộp vậy cụ


Cảm ơn các bác, lô hàng Autonics đã thanh lý!
Anh em ủng hộ mấy món trên nhé!

----------


## hieunguyenkham

Màn hình hiện thị giá bn nữa bác. Đồ cũ nha

----------


## Takami

> Màn hình hiện thị giá bn nữa bác. Đồ cũ nha


Hi bác, em có gì bán đó thui ah, chứ không có đủ bộ.
Cảm ơn bác đã quan tâm.

----------


## Takami

Hàng vẫn còn nhiều, AE cần món nào thì bảo mình nhé, bảng giá đi kèm. AE tham khảo.
Cảm ơn.

----------


## Takami

Nhá hàng.....!
Đang thiếu vốn nên chưa mua nhôm mặt bàn.

----------


## Takami

> Combo Z 1: Hành trình 280mm, tháo 2 miếng cao su bảo vệ hành trình full 300mm, ray 15 hãng NB japan được mạ đen chống rỉ sét , visme kuroda phi 12 ren 10. Bệ full thép trắng , chỗ lắp ghép được mài hết , cả bệ 17kg, có nắp che chắn đầy đủ. Kích thước dài 450, ngang 130 , cao 80, khoảng cách ray 110, kích thước mặt bích lắp ghép 120x155mm. Giá 3.0tr (giá chưa bao gồm ship).
> 
> Combo Z 2: Hành trình 265mm, ray 20, vitme 12 bước 8, khoảng cách tâm ray 75mm. Giá 2.5tr (giá chưa bao gồm ship).


Đã ra đi bộ Combo thép, còn bộ combo nhôm giá 2.5tr, AE ủng hộ nhé.
Cảm ơn!

----------


## Takami

Em có 4 con encoder 3600ppr. Giá 1.5tr cho 4 con ah.


ĐÃ BÁN!

----------


## Takami

2 Combo Z đã bán hết. Cảm ơn AE đã ủng hộ.
Tiếp theo 18 cục pin dùng cho Servo Mitsu, giá tất cả là 1,5tr.


ĐÃ BÁN!

----------


## Takami

Tham khảo:
Mình có con này của Melec mà không biết chức năng, AE từng sử dụng cho em ít thông tin nhé.
AE có nhu cầu sử dụng thì cho đi luôn, giá 600k. Cảm ơn.

----------


## Vạn Nhân Vãng

> Còn 2 bộ nha AE, giá 1.2tr/bộ (chưa gồm ship)


cái này còn 2 bộ ko cụ

----------


## Takami

> cái này còn 2 bộ ko cụ


Dạ, vẫn còn 2 bộ bác ah. Em ở Thủ Đức, Tp HCM. Sđt 0908 623 125.
Cảm ơn!

----------


## Vạn Nhân Vãng

cái phần chỗ motor ko thấy hình. inbox giùm tui cái. vẫn stk cũ đúng ko

----------


## Takami

Em vẫn dùng STK cũ, hình của bác đây.

ĐÃ XONG

----------


## Vạn Nhân Vãng

Bộ này gắn motor như nào bây giờ. Để tối về xem lại giờ onl đt ko nhìn dc. Chậm nhất sáng mai báo lại cụ

----------


## secondhand

> Tham khảo:
> Mình có con này của Melec mà không biết chức năng, AE từng sử dụng cho em ít thông tin nhé.
> AE có nhu cầu sử dụng thì cho đi luôn, giá 600k. Cảm ơn.


Con này ko có tài liệu, chỉ có cái gần giống nhưng toàn tiếng Nhật. Mần con này 3 ngày 3 đêm mới ra được mớ nhưng còn nữa mần chưa ra, sơ sơ là 8 chế độ cài đặt và ... blubla

----------


## Takami

> Con này ko có tài liệu, chỉ có cái gần giống nhưng toàn tiếng Nhật. Mần con này 3 ngày 3 đêm mới ra được mớ nhưng còn nữa mần chưa ra, sơ sơ là 8 chế độ cài đặt và ... blubla


Nó dùng để phát xung hả bác???

----------


## Vạn Nhân Vãng

- Tên: Cao Minh Tâm
- STK: 0381 000 407 703
- CN VCB Thủ Đức
xác nhận lại để mai gửi nghe. 2tr5 bao ship ok luôn đi cho lẹ hỉ.

----------


## Takami

> - Tên: Cao Minh Tâm
> - STK: 0381 000 407 703
> - CN VCB Thủ Đức
> xác nhận lại để mai gửi nghe. 2tr5 bao ship ok luôn đi cho lẹ hỉ.


OK Bác, Bác cho thông tin chuyển hàng ah.

----------


## Takami

Hiện mình đang có 2 bộ ASD13A-A và motor ASM46 (1 con có thắng dạng NO, 1 con không có thắng).
Giá cho mỗi bộ là 1.5tr.
AE ủng hộ nhé. Cảm ơn.

----------


## secondhand

> Nó dùng để phát xung hả bác???


Đúng rồi bác! nó có 8 index, mỗi index chọn được số xung và tầng số, đảo chiều và về home, nhưng ko biết nó có chạy tuần tự các index hay ko vì chưa mò ra hết. Bác mần tiếp đi! Tài liệu nó dưới đây bác ráng đọc ������
https://www.google.com.vn/url?q=http...i1lvhYxESX5uRg

----------

Takami

----------


## Vạn Nhân Vãng

Xui cho cụ là 10 rưỡi đi gửi tiền mà NH đóng cửa r. Sáng thứ 2 mới mở lại. Tui nhờ writerwin gửi qua e-bank xem sao. Ko dc thì thứ 2 tui gửi

----------


## Takami

Thông báo đến AE khách hàng, từ ngày 11.07 đến 30.8 vì lý do bế quan luyện công nên các giao dịch mua bán tại cửa hàng (45A Nguyễn Văn Bá, Thủ Đức) sẽ được thực hiện trong khoảng 2 khung giờ sau:
- Từ 11h30 đến 13h.
- Sau 16h30.
Các giao dịch ship hàng sẽ có người giao hàng sau 14h. 
Rất mong được sự hợp tác của AE.
Trân trọng!

----------


## elenercom

Hy vọng là bác Takami không luyện Tịch tà kiếm pháp



> Thông báo đến AE khách hàng, từ ngày 11.07 đến 30.8 vì lý do bế quan luyện công nên các giao dịch mua bán tại cửa hàng (45A Nguyễn Văn Bá, Thủ Đức) sẽ được thực hiện trong khoảng 2 khung giờ sau:
> - Từ 11h30 đến 13h.
> - Sau 16h30.
> Các giao dịch ship hàng sẽ có người giao hàng sau 14h. 
> Rất mong được sự hợp tác của AE.
> Trân trọng!

----------


## Takami

Khoe hàng:
Vừa lên nhôm cho em nó. Tốn kém quá, hihi.

----------

CNC FANUC

----------


## Bongmayquathem

Hai vai em nó thấy hơi mỏng bác nhỉ.

----------


## Takami

> Hai vai em nó thấy hơi mỏng bác nhỉ.


Mình có 1 máy nhập khẩu TQ và thép cũng tới đó là cùng, hihi. Mà nó làm cái dầm X nặng 4 người khiêng đấy.

----------


## Takami

> Bộ X, Y, xoay mini, có bàn hút chân không, panme 25mm. Kích thước tổng khoảng 250x250mm, nặng 6kg. Giá 1.2tr (chưa bao gồm phí ship).
> Cảm ơn.


Cập nhật: 2 trượt robot,  4 encoder và đám pin đã ra đi.
Còn bàn X-Y-Xoay, hút chân không AE ủng hộ nhé.
Cảm ơn.

----------


## Hoang Phuong

Nhôm bao nhiêu đâu, chỉ thấy 2 bộ combo x,z mới ngon và tốn nhiều thôi  :Smile:

----------


## Takami

FX3UC-64MT/D, hàng đẹp như mới, có 4 jack cắm IO. Giá ra đi 2.8tr.
Cảm ơn

----------


## Takami

2 step motor 5 phase như hình, giá 500k/con.
Cảm ơn.

----------


## Takami

Bộ FX3UC đã bán, cảm ơn AE đã ủng hộ.

----------


## Takami

ASD13A-A và motor ASM46, loại có hộp số và không có hộp số. Giá 1.5tr/bộ.

Đã bán.

----------


## thuyên1982

> Đang còn 1 bộ Servo Pana A4 400W, giá 4.5tr. AE có nhu cầu liên hệ nhé.


dây cáp sao bác đầy đủ không?

----------


## Takami

Em có 3 con ASM46 mà mỗi loại mỗi khác.
Các bác tư vấn giúp em xem có dùng drive ASD13A-A không ah?  (Drive 110V).
Cảm ơn.

----------


## thuhanoi

> Em có 3 con ASM46 mà mỗi loại mỗi khác.
> Các bác tư vấn giúp em xem có dùng drive ASD13A-A không ah?  (Drive 110V).
> Cảm ơn.


Đúng nhất là cho nó ASD13AA đi theo ASM46AA
Còn 2 cái kia dùng tạm cũng được mà giảm bớt dòng đi (vì "K" dùng với ASD13AK 24VDC)

----------

Takami

----------


## Takami

MP920 CPU 01 và các module, giá ra đi 3.5tr.

Đã bán.

----------


## Takami

Đang có 2 con FX3UC-64MT/D có 3 ngõ ra phát xung, giá 2.8tr/con. AE có nhu cầu liên hệ nhé.

----------


## Takami

Bộ PLC Q03UDECPU và 2 module truyền thông, giá 8.0tr.


ĐÃ BÁN!

----------


## Takami

Một đám PLC FX3UC-64MT/D. Hàng đẹp như mới (có 1 con mới tinh có hộp, năm sx 2016). Giá bán lẻ 2.8tr/con, mua cả lô 6 con giá tốt hơn. 
AE có nhu cầu liên hệ nhé

----------


## Takami

Có 3 bộ servo ESR TrioDrive D, giá 2.0tr/bộ, AE có như cầu liên hệ nhé.

----------


## Takami

Motor AnphaStep ASM98AA-T7.2, giá 2.5tr/3 con. AE có nhu cầu liên hệ: Tâm 0908 623 125

----------


## thuhanoi

> Có 3 bộ servo ESR TrioDrive D, giá 2.0tr/bộ, AE có như cầu liên hệ nhé.


bác cho nó chạy chưa bác

----------


## Duccdt06

> Motor AnphaStep ASM98AA-T7.2, giá 2.5tr/3 con. AE có nhu cầu liên hệ: Tâm 0908 623 125


Cái này dễ tìm drive ko bác. e đang ngâm cứu, có ai bán drive là e dớt liền

----------


## Takami

> bác cho nó chạy chưa bác


Em cho nó chạy qua máy tính thui bác ah.

----------


## thuhanoi

> Cái này dễ tìm drive ko bác. e đang ngâm cứu, có ai bán drive là e dớt liền


có chứ bác, 2 tr/ cái

----------


## thuhanoi

> Em cho nó chạy qua máy tính thui bác ah.


không biết có chạy với mach3 được không nhỉ

----------


## Takami

> không biết có chạy với mach3 được không nhỉ


Vụ này thì em không biết rùi, hihi

----------


## Takami

Lâu nay bận quá, không có hàng mới. Xin phép các bác cho em up lên phát.
Hàng còn nhiều. Cảm ơn AE.

----------


## Takami

Các loại PLC FX1NC-32MT, FX2NC-96MT, FX3UC-64MT và các module, giá tốt cho AE làm máy.
Cảm ơn.

----------


## Takami

Mới kiếm được 2 cái drive mà lại không có cáp, buồn ghê luôn.
AE có nhu cầu thì vui lòng mang cáp đến test hàng nhé.
 :Big Grin: 

ĐÃ BÁN!

----------


## thuyên1982

giá nhiêu vậy takami

----------


## Takami

> giá nhiêu vậy takami


Hehe, em còn nợ anh............kiếm hoài mà không thấy....Hix.

----------


## Takami

2 bộ servo đã ra đi. Cảm ơn a Th đã ủng hộ.
 :Wink:

----------


## Takami

PLC Mitsubishi ngõ ra transistor. AE có nhu cầu liên hệ nhé.
Tâm - 0908 623 125

----------


## Takami

Combo Z mini, hành trình 65mm, vitme THK 15-10, trượt NSK 15, khoảng cách 2 trượt 82mm, đế thép. Cả bộ nặng hơn 5kg. Có 5 bộ (4 bộ có gá motor, 1 bộ không).
Giá hốt hết là 4.5tr, bao ship xe khách đến mọi miền Tổ quốc.

----------


## Takami

PLC Panasonic và PLC AB đồng giá 4.5tr/con

----------


## Takami

Thước điện tử Mitutoyo, giá 1.8tr/bộ

ĐÃ BÁN.

----------


## Takami

1. Bộ trượt X-Y-Z mini, rãnh mang cá, thân bằng đồng thau. Giá 600k/bộ, có 2 bộ.

2. Oscillocope như hình, màn hình bị sọc một vùng, bán cho AE nào có nhu cầu vọc hoặc sửa giá 500k.
Giá chưa bao gồm ph1i ship.
Cảm ơn.

MÁY HIỆN SÓNG ĐÃ BÁN, BỘ TRƯỢT CÒN 1 CÁI

----------


## thuhanoi

Mình lấy cái máy hiện sóng nhé

----------


## Takami

Ok bác, bác cho em địa chỉ nhé, e cpn cho bác.
STK của em:
1. Ngân hàng Vietcombank chi nhánh Thủ Đức, Tp HCM
Tên: Cao Minh Tâm
STK: 0381 000 407 703

2. Ngân hàng Viettinbank chi nhánh Bến Lức, Long An
Tên: Cao Minh Tâm
STK: 711A-162 42 599

----------


## Takami

Có 3 em motor servo như hình, giá 1.2tr/con. AE mua hết giá 3.5tr, bao CPN.

ĐÃ BÁN.

----------


## Takami

- Ferrit chống nhiễu phi 10, kích thước 28x28x30mm, số lượng 32 cục, giá 300k (chưa gồm phí ship, không bán lẻ)
- Khớp nối 12-19mm, số lượng 5 cái, giá 300k (chưa gồm phí ship, không bán lẻ)
Cảm ơn.

ĐÃ BÁN. Cảm ơn AE

----------


## minhhung999

Mình lấy 5 cái khớp nối nhe. Sdt.......9190

----------


## Takami

> Mình lấy 5 cái khớp nối nhe. Sdt.......9190


Xác nhận bác đã gạch.

----------


## Takami

2 bộ Anpha step như hình, giá 2.8tr/bộ.
AE có nhu cầu liên hệ: Tâm 0908 623 125 hoặc Zalo

----------


## Takami

Motor Servo Mitubishi dòng J2S, công suất 750W, có sẵn mặt bích, gồm cáp motor và cáp encoder.
Giá 1.8tr/cái

ĐÃ BÁN

----------


## Takami

Cảm biến màu Keyence CZ-V21AP, giá 1.5tr/con.
Cảm biến siêu âm output analog 0-10V/4-20mA, khoảng cách khoảng 500mm. Giá 1.8tr/con.

ĐÃ BÁN

----------


## voccnc

Không biết có bác nào có con servo nào công suốt <100w không nhỉ? Đang chế vô lăng chơi game nên muốn tìm 1 con nho nhỏ thôi ạ.

----------


## Takami

Thước quang Mitutoyo, 570mm. 
Giá 1.8tr/cây. Có 4 cây như hình.

----------


## Takami

Cảm biến lưu lượng khí Keyence, lưu lượng 100 lít/phút, giá 800k/con.

----------


## ngocanhld2802

Fd-v40a và đầu đo mã bao nhiêu bác?  Nó có đo được khí ga không , bác cho xin ít thông tin với.

----------


## Takami

> Fd-v40a và đầu đo mã bao nhiêu bác?  Nó có đo được khí ga không , bác cho xin ít thông tin với.


Đầu đo FD-A100 anh ah, theo tài liệu thì dùng cho Air và Nitrogen.

----------


## Luyến

> Thước quang Mitutoyo, 570mm. 
> Giá 1.8tr/cây. Có 4 cây như hình.


Bác có kiếm đựoc bộ hiện số của nó ko?

----------


## Takami

> Bác có kiếm đựoc bộ hiện số của nó ko?


Để em tìm thử xem, có e báo bác!

----------

Luyến

----------


## Takami

5 cái khớp nối 12-19 như hình, giá 500k.

ĐÃ BÁN

----------


## Takami

Biến áp 400-230VAC 4kVA, hàng tháo tủ Rittal-Schneider của P&G, giá 3.5tr (chưa bao gồm phí ship)

ĐÃ BÁN.

----------


## Totdo

Cục biến áp 3pha nặng khoảng nhiêu kg bác chủ. Nó có phải là biến áp cách ly ?

----------


## Takami

> Cục biến áp 3pha nặng khoảng nhiêu kg bác chủ. Nó có phải là biến áp cách ly ?


Đúng rùi, nó là biếp áp cách ly, nặng 40kg.

----------


## elenercom

Khớp 19-12 có bán lẻ không bác chủ? Tui cần mỗi một cái ạ. Thanks




> 5 cái khớp nối 12-19 như hình, giá 500k.

----------


## Takami

> Khớp 19-12 có bán lẻ không bác chủ? Tui cần mỗi một cái ạ. Thanks


Nếu bác lấy hàng ở chỗ mình thì bán lẻ cho bác.
Mình ở 45 Nguyễn Văn Bá, Q Thủ Đức.

----------


## elenercom

Tôi ở Hà Nội bác ạ



> Nếu bác lấy hàng ở chỗ mình thì bán lẻ cho bác.
> Mình ở 45 Nguyễn Văn Bá, Q Thủ Đức.

----------


## Takami

Cảm biến vị trí dạng dây kéo, điện trở 10kOhm, hành trình khoảng 3.8m. Giá 1.0tr

----------


## Takami

PLC FX3G-60MT/ES, hàng đẹp, giá 3.5tr/cái. FX3UC-32MT/D, có 4 ngõ phát xung giá 2.6tr/cái, hàng mới có hộp.

Đã bán!

----------


## quangcaohoanglong

bắc mua động cơ hay cả bộ

----------


## Takami

> bắc mua động cơ hay cả bộ


Bác cần món nào ah? Mấy hôm em không thấy comment của bác, sorry bác nhé.

----------


## Takami

Combo trượt robot và drive, hàng đập hộp, tặng kèm mấy thanh nhôm lẻ. Giá trọn bộ 5.5tr
P/S: các bác đừng ném đá nhé, vì nó là hàng mới.

----------


## Takami

SSR 3P 200-480V, 25A giá 500k/cái, bao ship.

ĐÃ BÁN

----------


## Takami

Do đăng bên mục Cần mua không được nên xin đăng ở shop mình.
Mình cần mua gấp 3 drive servo muds-083a1a, công suất 750W. AE có sẵn hàng liên hệ Tâm- 0908 sáu hai ba 125.
Cảm ơn.a

----------


## hieunguyenkham

> Combo trượt robot và drive, hàng đập hộp, tặng kèm mấy thanh nhôm lẻ. Giá trọn bộ 5.5tr
> P/S: các bác đừng ném đá nhé, vì nó là hàng mới.


Thiếu thông tin hành trình và motor công suất bao nhiêu vậy?

----------


## Takami

> Thiếu thông tin hành trình và motor công suất bao nhiêu vậy?


Xin lỗi bác, Google không tính phí ah.
Con đó hành trình 300m,, motor theo nó thì không biết.
Cảm ơn

----------


## Takami

Do đăng bên mục Cần mua không được nên xin đăng ở shop mình.
Mình cần mua gấp 3 drive servo muds-083a1a, công suất 750W. AE có sẵn hàng liên hệ Tâm- 0908 sáu hai ba 125.
Cảm ơn.a

----------


## inhainha

> Do đăng bên mục Cần mua không được nên xin đăng ở shop mình.
> Mình cần mua gấp 3 drive servo muds-083a1a, công suất 750W. AE có sẵn hàng liên hệ Tâm- 0908 sáu hai ba 125.
> Cảm ơn.a


Có 2 cái driver này, hàng rất đẹp. Nếu bác đồng ý giá 4tr5/cái thì mình nhập cho. Ngày 18/11 sẽ có hàng. Ok thì liên lạc số ở dưới chữ ký đặt cọc nhé.

----------


## Takami

[QUOTE=inhainha;92782]Có 2 cái driver này, hàng rất đẹp. Nếu bác đồng ý giá 4tr5/cái thì mình nhập cho. Ngày 18/11 sẽ có hàng. Ok thì liên lạc số ở dưới chữ ký đặt cọc nhé.


Cảm ơn bác, giá đó e kham không nổi  :Big Grin:

----------


## inhainha

Vậy bác để giá luôn đi. Ai thấy được thì kham, không thì thôi.

----------


## Takami

> Vậy bác để giá luôn đi. Ai thấy được thì kham, không thì thôi.


Driver khoảng 2.5tr thui ah.Hihi
 :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Takami

Module QD75M4, điều khiển servo Mitsubishi dòng B. Giá 2.5tr/cái

HẾT HÀNG

----------


## Takami

> Combo Z mini, hành trình 65mm, vitme THK 15-10, trượt NSK 15, khoảng cách 2 trượt 82mm, đế thép. Cả bộ nặng hơn 5kg. Có 5 bộ (4 bộ có gá motor, 1 bộ không).
> Giá hốt hết là 4.5tr, bao ship xe khách đến mọi miền Tổ quốc.


Còn 4 bộ nha mọi người.

----------


## Takami

- Combo 1 FX1N-40MT + 1 FX1N-60MT + 1 FX3G-40MT ES/A, giá 7.0tr
- Combo 1 FX1N-60MT + 2 FX1N-40MT, giá 6.8tr
Tặng kèm 1 card FX1N-232BD cho mỗi combo. 
AE hào phóng hốt 2 combo giá 13.5tr
Liên hệ (Zalo): Tâm 0908 623 12 năm.

----------


## Takami

Drive servo MR-J2S-70A-U006, số lượng 1 cái, giá 5.0tr/cái (Fix cho AE giao lưu, lấy hàng nhé)

HẾT HÀNG

----------


## elenercom

Cái đuôi U006 của MR-J2S-70A có nghĩa gì thế bác chủ?

----------


## Takami

> Cái đuôi U006 của MR-J2S-70A có nghĩa gì thế bác chủ?


Drive đó có thể chạy cho motor tốc độ cao 10.000rpm bác ah.

----------

elenercom

----------


## Takami

Bộ servo Panasonic 400W như hình, giá 3.5tr (không có cáp).
Cảm ơn.

Đã bán.

----------


## Takami

BÁN NHANH, AE có nhu cầu liên hệ nhé.

----------


## Takami

6 sợi cáp loại 26-36 pin dài 1.5m, giá 200k/sợi.

----------


## Takami

18kg nhôm định hình 45, 30 và ke vuông, giá 1.0tr.

Đã bán.

----------


## Takami

FX3UC-64MT/D + Terminal IO (2 terminal 16 input và 2 terminal 16 output relay).
Giá trọn bộ: 3.8tr

----------


## Takami

Thanh lý, AE có nhu cầu liên hệ nhé.
- Melec D-5410 giá 2.0tr/ 4 cái.
- ASD13A-A giá 1.0tr/ 2 cái.
- ASD13A-A + ASM46AA giá 800k/bộ.
Cảm ơn.

----------


## Takami

Motor servo Mitubishi HF-SP102B (dùng với drive MR-J3-100A/B), hàng mới chưa sử dụng, trầy sơ sơ phần vỏ. Giá 3.5tr

Đã bán.

----------


## vufree

Lấy tất tần tật ASD13 Bác nhé. Thanks

----------


## Takami

> Lấy tất tần tật ASD13 Bác nhé. Thanks


Xác nhận nhé. Cảm ơn bác.

----------


## Gamo

Óe óe... hoho ông Vũ nhanh gúm

----------


## Daedelus

NHìn mấy con PLC Mitsu của bác thích quá, ko mò vào đây sớm vừa phải xúc con mới tinh, mỗi cái có thằng bạn làm sale ở Mitsu Hà Nội nên giá cũng mềm

----------


## Trungkien7477

cần tự diy 1con khổ  50 70 khắc nhôm gỗ.bác nào đầy đủ đồ chơi xin in box e nhé.xài step thôi cho dễ....sonnguyen7477@gmail.com

----------


## Takami

Combo thiết bị: PLX FX1N-60MT, HMI XP30-TTE/DC, card FX1N-232BD, cáp USB-SC09 FX&A, PC-HMI, PLC-HMI. 
Giá combo 4.5tr.
Bao xài 3 tháng.

Đã bán

----------


## Takami

Bán nhanh 3 drive UDX5128, UDX5114, UDX5107, giá 1.5tr (chưa gồm phí ship), tặng kèm motor ASM66AK-T10.
Cảm ơn

Đã bán!

----------


## tranminhlong

e đặt 3 drive UDX5128, UDX5114, UDX5107, giá 1.5tr (chưa gồm phí ship), tặng kèm motor ASM66AK-T10.

----------


## Takami

> e đặt 3 drive UDX5128, UDX5114, UDX5107, giá 1.5tr (chưa gồm phí ship), tặng kèm motor ASM66AK-T10.


OK, xác nhận bác đã đặt hàng nhé.

----------


## Takami

Bộ step 5 phase Vexta EKS4021 gồm 2 module UDX5114 và 1 module UDX5107, đầy đủ dây motor, tín hiệu.
Giá thanh lý 1.0tr (chưa gồm phí ship).
Cảm ơn.

ĐÃ BÁN.

----------


## Takami

Module điều khiển servo Mitubishi dòng B (J2, J2S) QD74M4 (4 axis). Giá 2.5tr/cái

----------


## Takami

Bộ servo Panasonic Minas-S MUDS043A1A 400W đã RUN. AE có nhu cầu liên hệ nhé.
Giá 3.8tr (gồm cáp USB-DVOP1960)
Tham khảo video tại link sau nhé
https://www.facebook.com/takami.kudo...type=3&theater

----------


## Takami

Drive MR-J2S-60A, hàng mới 100%, giá 6.0tr

Đã bán

----------


## plasticman

> 1. Bộ trượt X-Y-Z mini, rãnh mang cá, thân bằng đồng thau. Giá 600k/bộ, có 2 bộ.
> 
> 2. Oscillocope như hình, màn hình bị sọc một vùng, bán cho AE nào có nhu cầu vọc hoặc sửa giá 500k.
> Giá chưa bao gồm ph1i ship.
> Cảm ơn.
> 
> MÁY HIỆN SÓNG ĐÃ BÁN, BỘ TRƯỢT CÒN 1 CÁI


Bộ trượt X-Y-Z còn không bác ?

Fix chút mình lấy cả 2 nhé !

Cảm ơn bác !

Mẫn_0937420021

----------


## khangscc

> 6 sợi cáp loại 26-36 pin dài 1.5m, giá 200k/sợi.


Jack này phù hợp với servo yaskawa ko bác. Phù hợp em lấy

----------


## Takami

> Jack này phù hợp với servo yaskawa ko bác. Phù hợp em lấy


Hi, jack của Yaskawa bao nhiêu chân thì biết là được hay không thui. Minh chưa dùng qua Yaskawa nên không biết.

----------


## Takami

Giảm giá 10% tất cả các mặt hàng trên shop.
Chúc mọi người năm mới Phát tài!

----------


## Takami

Tủ điều khiển như hình, PLC FX1NC-32MT, MCCB 100A, 2 contactor 80A, 2 biến tần Fuji 0.75kW, hàng cũ, riêng 2 đồng hồ nhiệt hàng mới. Giá cả tủ 10.0tr

----------


## Takami

Giảm giá 10% các mặt hàng đã đăng trên shop đến hết 25/12AL.
Chúc AE năm mới phát tài!

----------


## Takami

> Combo Z mini, hành trình 65mm, vitme THK 15-10, trượt NSK 15, khoảng cách 2 trượt 82mm, đế thép. Cả bộ nặng hơn 5kg. Có 5 bộ (4 bộ có gá motor, 1 bộ không).
> Giá hốt hết là 4.5tr, bao ship xe khách đến mọi miền Tổ quốc.


Hàng vẫn còn, giảm giá cho AE mua nhanh.

----------


## Takami

Khai trương rùi AE nhé.
Năm mới chúc AE diễn đàn Sức khỏe và Thành công.

----------


## Takami

Hàng đã bán, cảm ơn AE đã ủng hộ.

----------


## Takami

Bộ servo MR-J3-70B + motor HF-KP73 giá 6.5tr/bộ (kèm cáp quang dài 1m).

----------


## Takami

Đã bán.
Cảm ơn AE đã ủng hộ.

----------


## Takami

Biến tần Delta VFD-E 7.5kW, 220V. Hàng đẹp.
Giá 5.5tr.

----------


## Takami

Chào AE, mình có con motor như hình mà không có thông tin gì cả, AE nào từng gặp chia sẽ em ít thông tin.
AE nào cần thì mình đẩy luôn.

----------


## elkun24

> Tủ điều khiển như hình, PLC FX1NC-32MT, MCCB 100A, 2 contactor 80A, 2 biến tần Fuji 0.75kW, hàng cũ, riêng 2 đồng hồ nhiệt hàng mới. Giá cả tủ 10.0tr


Hàng đi chưa bác ? Bác có bán lẻ ko hay đi cả bộ ?

----------


## Takami

> Hàng đi chưa bác ? Bác có bán lẻ ko hay đi cả bộ ?


Anh cần gì, liên hệ Zalo mình báo giá nhé.
Cảm ơn

----------


## Ga con

> Chào AE, mình có con motor như hình mà không có thông tin gì cả, AE nào từng gặp chia sẽ em ít thông tin.
> AE nào cần thì mình đẩy luôn.


Con của cụ là ac servo chuyên spindle, max 27kprm, đời BL super 64, enc cỡ 1024 - 2000ppr ABZ, công suất cỡ hơn 3kw.

Đau cái driver khó kiếm, khó chỉnh. Chạy mấy cái biến tần  có chế độ PM motor hoặc chuyên dụng ok (như Emerson Unidrive hoặc GD35 của Chị na...)

Thanks.

----------

Takami

----------


## Takami

> Con của cụ là ac servo chuyên spindle, max 27kprm, đời BL super 64, enc cỡ 1024 - 2000ppr ABZ, công suất cỡ hơn 3kw.
> 
> Đau cái driver khó kiếm, khó chỉnh. Chạy mấy cái biến tần  có chế độ PM motor hoặc chuyên dụng ok (như Emerson Unidrive hoặc GD35 của Chị na...)
> 
> Thanks.


Cảm ơn bác rất nhiều.
Vậy là con này có khả năng dùng làm Spindle khi dùng với biến tần có hỗ trợ motor đồng bộ nam châm vĩnh cữu.
Em tưởng là ôm luôn rồi chứ, hehe.
con này giá cỡ nhiêu bác nhỉ.

----------


## thuyên1982

> Bán gấp máy như hình, thiết bị điện là hàng mới, gắn máy tính vào là chạy.
> - Khổ hiệu dụng X1100Y1500Z200 (mm)
> - Kích thước tổng: Dài 2000, rộng 1500, cao 1800 (mm)
> - XYZ sử dụng vitme bi, motor bước 8N.m, XZ sử dụng combo nhôm.
> - 2 đầu cắt công suất 2.2W/đầu, làm mát bằng nước, có bộ tản nhiệt nước bằng quạt.
> - Có tủ điện để máy tính
> - Sử dụng phần mềm NC Studio
> - Mặt bàn nhôm định hình.
> Giá ra đi nhanh chóng: 45tr (không bao vận chuyển)
> ...


Con này khung có phay không vậy tâm, hộp dầy nhiêu? Chạy ra sp như thế nào, có bh không?

----------


## Takami

AE nào sử dụng được em này thì hốt nhé. Giá 2.5tr (chưa gồm phí ship).
Cảm ơn.

----------


## Takami

Một bộ Servo Pnasonic A4 400W, không jack cắm, jack motor và encoder bị cắt, có cáp motor và cáp encoder dài 5m.
Bao test tại chỗ. Giá 4.5tr
Cảm ơn

----------


## Takami

PLC Omron PA205R, CJ1M-CPU23, SCU31-V1, ID211, OC211. Có 2 bộ.

----------


## Takami

Bộ điều khiển 6 trục IAI XSEL-P-6, điều khiển bằng CC-Link, giá nghiên cứu 2.5tr

----------


## Takami

Điều khiển từ xa Telecrane F21-E1B giá 1.3tr/bộ, F23-BB giá 2.5tr/bộ, Uting RF21-E1B (điện áp AC/DC 65-440V) giá 1.3tr/bộ.

----------


## Takami

Khớp nối 24-12, đường kính 54mm, dài 55mm.
Giá 3 cái là 600k.

----------


## Takami

Không thấy AE nào đăng cả thì e đăng vậy.
Bộ CKD Absodex AX9000GH, motor 150Nm (nặng 44kg), 100rpm.
AE có nhu cầu vui lòng inbox nhé.

----------


## Takami

Bộ phát siêu âm 40kHz, 1200W, nguồn cấp 220V.
Giá 3.0tr (không bao gồm phí ship)

Đã bán!

----------


## vopminh

Mình gạch bộ phát siêu âm này nhé

----------


## Takami

Bộ phát siêu âm đã bán.
Cảm ơn các bác đã ủng hộ.

----------


## Luyến

> Không thấy AE nào đăng cả thì e đăng vậy.
> Bộ CKD Absodex AX9000GH, motor 150Nm (nặng 44kg), 100rpm.
> AE có nhu cầu vui lòng inbox nhé.


Giá em này thế nào ah?

----------


## thanhvp

Mình gạch bộ F23-BB giá 2.5tr/bộ nhé!

----------


## Takami

- Bộ điều khiển van tuyến tính Denison 701-00600-8. Giá 1.8tr/cái
- Hộp số 1:20, motor Mítu 750W. Giá 800k
- 2 bộ BEN10M-TFR giá 1.2tr
- Biến tần Mitsu E700, 5.5kW, 220V giá 4.8tr
(Giá chưa gồm PVC)

----------


## Takami

Bộ servo Pansonic Minas A4, công suất 750W. Giá 7.5tr/bộ

Đã bán!

----------


## Takami

> không thấy ae nào đăng cả thì e đăng vậy.
> Bộ ckd absodex ax9000gh, motor 150nm (nặng 44kg), 100rpm.
> Ae có nhu cầu vui lòng inbox nhé.


còn 2 bộ nha ae!

----------


## Takami

Bộ PLC A2USH-CPU và các module IO, module truyền thông và module điều khiển servo, tặng thêm 1 block 4 module IO nữa.
Giá: 2.5tr (không bao ship)

----------


## Takami

Đám motor 5 phase Vexta. Tất cả giá 1.5tr (không xé lẻ, không bao ship).
AE em hốt về chia nhau, hehe.

Đã bán!

----------


## Takami

Bộ Mitutoyo như hình. Giá cả bộ là 1.5tr.

ĐÃ BÁN.

----------


## Takami

Một mớ thiết bị quang dùng cho laser. Giá tất cả là 2.5tr.
AE mua về share nhé

----------


## Takami

Thêm 1 bộ gá gương nữa.

----------


## Takami

> Một mớ thiết bị quang dùng cho laser. Giá tất cả là 3.0tr.
> AE mua về share nhé


Đã bán 1 vài món và cập nhật giá.

----------


## Takami

Thêm một vài món nữa, AE cần món nào inbox (Zalo) mình báo giá nhé, còn mua tất thì giá như đã báo.
- Bộ X-Z (Đã bán)
- Bộ chỉnh góc gương (2 cái), giá 500k/cái
- Bộ bẻ góc 90 độ giá 500k
- Bộ đo moment xoắn (Đã bán)

----------


## Takami

Còn mấy món trên, AE nào rước không ah!

----------


## Takami

1. Vài bộ trượt XYZ mini, giá 200k/cái.
2. Ba bộ X-Y-nghiêng X-nghiêng Y, giá 150k/cái

----------


## thuhanoi

Lấy 2 bộ nghiêng x nghiêng Y màu trắng nhé, thanks

----------

Takami

----------


## Takami

Bộ X-Y-Z-Xoay, hành trình X-Y-Z +-5mm, đế sze 60mm.
Giá 1.6tr (chưa ship).
Tham khảo mẫu tương đương tại: http://www.nps-i.co.jp/PDF/800.pdf

Đã bán!

----------


## jeanvaljean

> Cặp trượt và cặp vitme hàng đẹp long lanh.
> Thông số:
> - Trượt NSK30, tổng dài 1800mm, bản con trượt 70x90, 1 cặp nặng gần 21kg. Giá ra đi 6.0tr, chưa bao ship. 
> - Vitme THK, phi 32 , bước 10, hành trình 1500mm, có 4 ổ lăn ở 2 đầu, 1 cây nặng 11.6kg, giá 3.0tr, Chưa bao ship.


Hi Tâm ...cặp vitme em ban chua?
Còn thì để anh 
Tâm 0909040310

----------


## Takami

> Hi Tâm ...cặp vitme em ban chua?
> Còn thì để anh 
> Tâm 0909040310


Chào anh, tụi vít me đã lên máy nằm rồi ah.
Cảm ơn anh.

----------


## jeanvaljean

> Chào anh, tụi vít me đã lên máy nằm rồi ah.
> Cảm ơn anh.


ơ tiếc vậy..tìm giúp 1 cặp dc ko Tâm?

----------


## Takami

> ơ tiếc vậy..tìm giúp 1 cặp dc ko Tâm?


Có hàng em sẽ bảo anh.

----------


## hoangmanh

Bạn có cây vitme nào phi 14,15 hoặc 16 mm bước 5 hoặc nhỏ hơn mà hành trình khoảng 200 mm bán ko vậy?

----------


## dobinh1961

> 1. Vài bộ trượt XYZ mini, giá 200k/cái.
> 2. Ba bộ X-Y-nghiêng X-nghiêng Y, giá 150k/cái


hàng đẹp đáng sưu tầm

----------

Takami

----------


## Takami

> Bạn có cây vitme nào phi 14,15 hoặc 16 mm bước 5 hoặc nhỏ hơn mà hành trình khoảng 200 mm bán ko vậy?


Cảm ơn anh đã quan tâm, em không chuyên bán hàng này cho lắm ah. hihi

----------


## Takami

> Bạn có cây vitme nào phi 14,15 hoặc 16 mm bước 5 hoặc nhỏ hơn mà hành trình khoảng 200 mm bán ko vậy?


Cảm ơn anh đã quan tâm, em không chuyên bán hàng này cho lắm ah. hihi

----------


## Takami

Combo mini như hình:
1. X-Y-Z-Xoay, size 40mm, giá 1.5tr/bộ
2. X-Y-Z, size 40mm, giá 1.2tr/bộ
3. X-Y-Z size 60mm, X-Y bằng thép, Z bằng nhôm, xoay 1 vòng nâng được 1mm, chia độ 10um, có đĩa xoay phía trên, có khóa định vị. Giá 1.5tr/bộ
4. X-Y vuông 140mm, giá 600k.

----------


## Takami

Buồn buồn ngồi ráp chơi =>Combo mini, cực cute.
- X-Y size 40mm
- Xoay size 40mm
- X-Y (nhỏ) size 20mm (dùng nắp chai nước khoáng để so sánh).
Giá trưng bày 1.5tr

ĐÃ BÁN.

----------


## Takami

Bộ servo Pana A4 750W, dây cáp 5m.
Giá 7.3tr

----------


## Takami

Kỷ niệm 1 năm shop Takami trên diễn đàn, giảm giá 30% trên giá đã đăng từ 15/06 đến hết 18/06.
Cảm ơn AE đã ủng hộ trong thời gian qua.
P/S: AE cần món nào thì inbox zalo e nha, có những cái em bán rồi mà chưa gỡ hình (nhiều quá...)

----------


## thuyên1982

> Một bộ Servo Pnasonic A4 400W, không jack cắm, jack motor và encoder bị cắt, có cáp motor và cáp encoder dài 5m.
> Bao test tại chỗ. Giá 4.5tr
> Cảm ơn


bộ này còn không takami

----------


## Takami

> bộ này còn không takami


Em hết hàng rồi bác ah.

----------


## Takami

> Kỷ niệm 1 năm shop Takami trên diễn đàn, giảm giá 30% trên giá đã đăng từ 15/06 đến hết 18/06.
> Cảm ơn AE đã ủng hộ trong thời gian qua.
> P/S: AE cần món nào thì inbox zalo e nha, có những cái em bán rồi mà chưa gỡ hình (nhiều quá...)


Ra đi được 2 món rồi, Cảm ơn AE, mong được tiêp tục ủng hộ.

----------


## Takami

Hàng đã bán. Cảm ơn AE đã ủng hộ

----------


## Takami

Một bộ nghiêng size 60, full đồng thau, giá 600k.

----------


## Takami

Bộ thước Sony, hàng mới zin chưa sử dụng. Giá 1.8tr

Đã bán!

----------


## terminaterx300

> Bộ thước Sony, hàng mới zin chưa sử dụng. Giá 1.8tr


gạch nhé bợn

----------


## Takami

> gạch nhé bợn


Nhận gạch của bác terminaterx300  nhé!
Cảm ơn bác

----------


## Takami

Bộ cảm biến Keyence LK-G3000 + LK-G87 (không có màn hình hiển thị giá trị đo)
Giá 2.5tr (bao test)

Đã bán.

----------


## Takami

- Bộ servo MR-J3-70B + motor, giá 5tr

----------


## Takami

Drive servo Yaskawa Sigma 5 chạy mạng Mechatrolink, công suất 200W.

Đã bán

----------


## Ninh Tran

bác ơi cái puly răng kia bản bao nhiêu đấy ạ. 
em muốn tìm mấy cái bản tầm 50-60. bác có thì để em với nhé.

----------


## Takami

> bác ơi cái puly răng kia bản bao nhiêu đấy ạ. 
> em muốn tìm mấy cái bản tầm 50-60. bác có thì để em với nhé.


cái puly đó đường kính 95mm, dài 80mm bác ah

HỘP SỐ ĐÃ BÁN!

----------


## Takami

Còn một số gương phản xạ chỉnh góc laser, AE có nhu cầu tham khảo ở link nhé
http://forum.cncprovn.com/threads/81...-Takami/page10
Cảm ơn

----------


## Takami

- Đầu cắt với 2 thấu kính, giá 1.5tr (còn mấy món liên quan mà không biết dùng làm gì nữa)
Giá bao ship COD mọi miền Tổ Quốc.

----------


## Takami

Tay quay encoder, giá 800k

----------


## GORLAK

E lấy cái tay quay nhé bác

----------


## Takami

> E lấy cái tay quay nhé bác


OK bác, bác trả lời mà mình không thấy nên hồi âm trễ.

----------


## Takami

> Tay quay encoder, giá 800k


Còn hàng nha các bác!

----------


## Takami

Thời buổi khó khăn, đụng gì gom đó
Bộ đo kinh vĩ Topcon TL-20, hàng rất đẹp, gần như không trầy xước
AE có nhu cầu inbox Zalo nhé!

----------


## Takami

ICP CON I-7018BL, 8 kênh analog nhiệt độ  J, K, T, E, R, S, B, N, C
Adam-6060, 6-ch Digital Input and 6-ch Relay Modbus TCP Module
Giá 800k/cái, 6 cái giá 4tr

----------


## ali35

> ICP CON I-7018BL, 8 kênh analog nhiệt độ  J, K, T, E, R, S, B, N, C
> Adam-6060, 6-ch Digital Input and 6-ch Relay Modbus TCP Module
> Giá 800k/cái, 6 cái giá 4tr


đăng ký 1 con adam 6060 nha bác ,chìu sms cho bác

----------


## Takami

> đăng ký 1 con adam 6060 nha bác ,chìu sms cho bác


OK bác, bác lấy 2 con luôn đi giá 1.5tr (bao ship COD)  :Wink:

----------


## ali35

> OK bác, bác lấy 2 con luôn đi giá 1.5tr (bao ship COD)


ngâm kiu thui,ko rành điện tử bác ạ,qua chỗ bác gần xịt cod j,mai qua bác lấy nhá

----------

Takami

----------


## Takami

Motor servo Yaskawa, hàng to - nặng, thắng dùng điện 90VDC. Cốt ra phi 28 dài 50mm.
Giá 3.8tr (bao test tại chỗ)

CÒN HÀNG NHA AE!

----------


## ali35

> OK bác, bác lấy 2 con luôn đi giá 1.5tr (bao ship COD)


sorry bác chủ ,cho mình hủy gạch nha,quên ko báo bác sớm hơn,rất xin lỗi bác ạ

----------


## Takami

> Motor servo Yaskawa, hàng to - nặng, thắng dùng điện 90VDC. Cốt ra phi 28 dài 50mm.
> Giá 3.8tr (bao test tại chỗ)
> 
> CÒN HÀNG NHA AE!


Up lên cho con này đi nhanh, Cảm ơn các bác!

----------


## Takami

Bộ CKD Absodex AX9000GH, motor 150Nm (nặng 44kg), 100rpm.

Đã bán

----------


## Takami

PLC FX3UC các loại:

Hết hàng!

----------


## Takami

Bộ đo GT-75A và GT-H10L, giá 2.2tr/bộ
Có 2 bộ.

----------


## Takami

Cặp GT-75A + GT-76A và 2 cảm biến GT-H10. Giá 4tr/cặp
Có 2 cặp.

Đã bán!

----------


## Takami

Tay quay encoder, giá 800k

----------


## Takami

Chào mừng ngày Quốc Khánh 02/09. Nên shop GIẢM GIÁ 10% đến hết ngày 10/09.
Hình còn là hàng còn nha AE.
Cảm ơn AE đã ùng hộ.

----------


## Thanhcuongquynhon

> Khoe hàng:
> Vừa lên nhôm cho em nó. Tốn kém quá, hihi.


Bác cho hỏi chỗ trục x và 2 vai bác kết nối sao cho em xem cái hình chỗ đó với, vac trục x dài vậy có bị võng vít me khi chạy nhanh không bác?

----------


## Takami

Module điều khiển servo MR-J3-B, QD75MH4 (điều khiển được 4 drive).
Giá 3.2tr/cái, cáp quang dài 1m giá 500k/sợi

----------


## Takami

2 bộ servo Panasonic Minas A4 750W + cáp motor, encoder dài 5m (không có jack 50 pin).
Giá 2 bộ 13tr.

Đã bán. Cảm ơn AE

----------


## Takami

> 2 bộ servo Panasonic Minas A4 750W + cáp motor, encoder dài 5m (không có jack 50 pin).
> Giá 2 bộ 13tr.


Còn 1 bộ 750W có thắng

===============
Thêm 1 bộ 1.5kW, 3000rpm, có jack nguồn, ,motor, tín hiệu, có điện trở xả. Hàng đẹp không tì vết

ĐÃ BÁN

----------


## thuyên1982

gạch bộ 750w có thắng nhé.

----------


## Takami

> gạch bộ 750w có thắng nhé.


Nhận gạch của bác Thuyên.

----------

Ga con

----------


## Takami

Drive NSK Megatorque và motor 20Nm. Có sẵn 2 cục lọc luôn.
Tặng kèm 1 tập manual. :Embarrassment: 
Giá 3tr (chưa bao gồm phí ship)

Đã bán!

----------


## Takami

Camera xử lý ảnh Omron FQ-S10010F.
Giá: vui lòng inbox (do giá khá cao, AE nào thực sự có nhu cầu thì inobx nhé)
Xem thêm tại face: https://www.facebook.com/takami.kudo...type=3&theater

Đã bán

----------


## Takami

AE nào sử dụng được em này thì hốt nhé. Giá 2.5tr (chưa gồm phí ship).
Cảm ơn.

----------


## Takami

Motor servo HG-SR352B. Giá 2.8tr (hên xui), giá 3.8tr (bao AE mang drive đến test). Giá chưa bao gồm phí ship.

Đã bán!

----------


## waranty

> Drive NSK Megatorque và motor 20Nm. Có sẵn 2 cục lọc luôn.
> Tặng kèm 1 tập manual.
> Giá 3tr (chưa bao gồm phí ship)


Cái này motor nó như thế nào vậy bác nhỉ, cho em xem tí hình được ko ạ. Thanks bác!

----------


## Takami

> Cái này motor nó như thế nào vậy bác nhỉ, cho em xem tí hình được ko ạ. Thanks bác!


Motor đây ah.

Đã bán!

----------


## waranty

> Motor đây ah.


Thanks bác. Để em ngâm cứu thêm rồi có gì alo bác.

----------


## Takami

Board công suất của drive servo SGDV 200W. Hàng bao sống
Giá 1tr/cái.

Đã bán

----------


## Takami

AE ủng hộ nhé.

----------


## Takami

Bộ CKD Absodex AX9000GH, motor 150Nm (nặng 44kg), 100rpm.

Đã bán

----------


## Takami

Biến tần Hitachi công suất 10Hp, tần số 5000Hz.
AE có nhu cầu inbox Zalo nhé.
Cảm ơn.

----------


## Takami

Thanh lý một số bộ chỉnh gương dùng trong laser. Giá 350k/cái, mua nhiều bao ship.

----------


## futurenguyen

Bác có bộ step 5pha vexta nào ko để e 1 bộ?

----------


## Takami

> Bác có bộ step 5pha vexta nào ko để e 1 bộ?


Mình còn bộ như hình thôi. Giá 1.5tr

Đã bán!

----------


## futurenguyen

e cần momen lớn tí vs dễ sd nên đang cần step, còn servo thì e có r ak.

----------


## Takami

Bộ xilanh chạy bằng motor, hành trình 250mm, nặng hơn 40kg, có cảm biến giới hạn, dây đai,...
Giá 1.8tr(chưa bao gồm phí ship)

Đã bán!

----------


## Takami

Combo X-Y size 60, xoay size 40, hàng đẹp. Giá 650k. (Đã bán)

----------


## Takami

Còn 3 drive Yaskawa, 1 bộ Absodex, 1 bộ NSK..........
AE có nhu cầu liên hệ nhé
Cảm ơn AE.

----------

goldsea

----------


## Takami

Bộ cảm biến đo moment không tiếp xúc HBM PME MP60P (Roto có moment tối đa 500Nm).
AE có nhu cầu sưu tầm inbox nhé.


Đã bán

----------


## Takami

Bán motor servo 750W kèm hộp số như hình, giá 1.8tr (chưa bao gồm phí ship). Hàng đã test ở tốc độ 3500rpm.

ĐÃ BÁN.

----------


## Takami

Spindle Mitsubishi 0.4kW, 1500-10000rpm, điện áp 75-133V. Hàng nặng 15kg
Giá 1.8tr (chưa bao gồm phí ship)

----------


## Takami

Còn con spindle Mitsu nha các bác!

----------


## len_ken

Bộ đo moment hoạt động thế nào bác ơi

----------


## Takami

> Bộ đo moment hoạt động thế nào bác ơi


Nó đo moment không tiếp xúc, nguyên lý thì không rõ.
Có 2 link tham khảo đó, bác xem nhé.

----------


## elkun24

> Bộ cảm biến đo moment không tiếp xúc HBM PME MP60P (Roto có moment tối đa 500Nm).
> AE có nhu cầu sưu tầm inbox nhé.
> Vài tài liệu liên quan:
> http://www.celiss.com/products/files...5679837746.pdf
> http://www.rcs-co.com/Products/PDF/H...cers/T10FS.pdf


ko thấy bác ghi giá  :Big Grin:  giá đẹp mua về nghiên cứu  :Big Grin:

----------


## Takami

> ko thấy bác ghi giá  giá đẹp mua về nghiên cứu


Có 2 link manual đó bác.
Giá thì không nghiên cứu được đâu.
Giá 5.5tr nhé (gồm Bộ xử lý, ăn-ten, bộ phận cảm biến T10FS moment 500Nm)

----------


## nhatson

> Spindle Mitsubishi 0.4kW, 1500-10000rpm, điện áp 75-133V. Hàng nặng 15kg
> Giá 1.8tr (chưa bao gồm phí ship)


còn encoder ko ah?

----------


## Takami

> còn encoder ko ah?


Còn bác ah bác xem hộp đấu dây còn rất mới và đẹp.

----------


## Takami

ASD12A-CD như hình, giá 800k.

----------


## Takami

Motor servo Yaskawa 1.5kW, hộp số 45:1, kiểu lắp mặt bích (tháo trục hiện có ra).
(Khá to và nặng 40kg)
Giá 3.5tr (chưa bao gồm phí ship)
Cảm ơn.

Đã bán!

----------


## Takami

Bộ step 3 phase Berger Lahr TLD012F, nguồn cấp 220V, motor 12Nm, điều khiển bằng xung.
Giá 3tr.
AE có nhu cầu inbox nhé.

Đã bán.

----------


## Takami

Hàng cực đẹp cho AE làm kit thí nghiệm, hàng không vết trầy xước, được lắp sẵn trên tấm inox
- Bộ chỉnh áp gồm: van ON/OFF + chỉnh áp, lọc hơi nước+ cảm biến áp suất ON/OFF (ngõ ra khí 1) + van solenoid ON/OFF (ngõ ra khí 2). (Đã bán)

- Bộ van gồm: cụm van có 3 van loại 2 đầu solenoid 24VDC, 1 van 5/2 rời. 
Hàng Festo đẹp nên giá không được đẹp lắm, giá 1.2tr/cụm.

----------


## Takami

> Bộ step 3 phase Berger Lahr TLD012F, nguồn cấp 220V, motor 12Nm, điều khiển bằng xung.
> Giá 3tr.
> AE có nhu cầu inbox nhé.


Clip test bộ motor trên. AE xem đừng cười e nhé.
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Eo_9JmzauhY&t=12s

----------


## Takami

- Drive SGDH-08AE giá 4.8tr (có điện trở xả 220W, 51Ohm) (SGDM đã bán)
- Drive SGDH-04AE giá 3.6tr
- Motor SGMAH-08AAAH761, hộp số 33:1 giá 2.6tr (Đã bán)
Hàng còn rất đẹp nên giá không được tốt. AE có nhu cầu liên hệ theo thông tin bên dưới nhé.

Đã bán!

----------


## Takami

Cảm biến đo 1D Keyence IB-1000 với đầu laser IB-05 có khoảng đo max 5mm, kích thước phát hiện nhỏ nhất 0.05mm, Repeatability 5um.
Có thể dùng 2 bộ đặt vuông góc nhau để đo được biên dạng trụ.
Giá 2.5tr/bộ

Đã bán!

----------


## Khanh4g

> Biến tần Hitachi công suất 10Hp, tần số 5000Hz.
> AE có nhu cầu inbox Zalo nhé.
> Cảm ơn.


gia bao nhieu ?

----------


## Takami

Shop mình khai trương rồi nhé.
Mong AE tiếp tục ủng hộ.
Cảm ơn.

----------


## Takami

SGDH-04AE + motor hộp số 11:1. Giá 4.8tr (bao ship mọi miền)

Đã bán!

----------


## Takami

Còn 1 drive SGDM-08AE gia 4.8tr (có jack 50 pin, jack encoder và điện trở xả)
AE có nhu cầu liên hệ nhé.

----------


## Takami

Spindle Yaskawa kiểu Air bearing, 200V, 2kW, 500Hz, làm mát bằng nước. Đầu ra dạng côn, chắc để lắp đĩa mài hoặc cắt.
Motor nặng 23kg.
Giá 2.8tr (chưa bao gồm phí ship)

Đã bán

----------


## Takami

Bộ điều khiển Robot Mitsubishi CR1-571 (dùng với robot RV-1A), có card giao tiếp Ethernet gắn bên hông.
Giá 3.5tr

Đã bán

----------


## Takami

Air bearing, có 2 con như hình, con nhỏ đường kính thân 62mm, nặng 5.5kg, con to 80mm, nặng 10kg.
Giá con to là 2tr, con nhỏ là 1.4tr
AE có nhu cầu inbox nhé.

Đã bán!

----------


## KhangAnhCNC

> Air bearing, có 2 con như hình, con nhỏ đường kính thân 62mm, nặng 5.5kg, con to 80mm, nặng 10kg.
> Giá con to là 2tr, con nhỏ là 1.4tr
> AE có nhu cầu inbox nhé.


mấy con này chạy ngon k ban, biến tần bao nhiêu Hz, tốc độ quay dc bao nhiêu rpm

----------


## Takami

> mấy con này chạy ngon k ban, biến tần bao nhiêu Hz, tốc độ quay dc bao nhiêu rpm


Hihi, tìm tài liệu mà chưa ra bác ah.
AE nào từng dùng rồi giúp e với
Cảm ơn!

----------


## Gamo

Biến tần thì TQ có loại biến tần 3000Hz xài tốt. Bác lên aliexpress kiếm là đầy.

Nén khí thì kiếm con nào bự bự, đảm bảo 6kg liên tục là được

----------

KhangAnhCNC

----------


## hoctap256

> Biến tần thì TQ có loại biến tần 3000Hz xài tốt. Bác lên aliexpress kiếm là đầy.
> 
> Nén khí thì kiếm con nào bự bự, máy nén khí trục vít càng tốt. Mình dùng con Precise giống con bé trong hình, nó cần áp suất 6kg liên tục, máy nén khí 24l của mình chịu ko nổi


anh hù thế ai dám muaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa  aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa   :Big Grin:

----------

KhangAnhCNC

----------


## KhangAnhCNC

> Biến tần thì TQ có loại biến tần 3000Hz xài tốt. Bác lên aliexpress kiếm là đầy.
> 
> Nén khí thì kiếm con nào bự bự, máy nén khí trục vít càng tốt. Mình dùng con Precise giống con bé trong hình, nó cần áp suất 6kg liên tục, máy nén khí 24l của mình chịu ko nổi


cám ơn bạn GAMO, biết chút thông tin, để lần sau mình cân nỗi thì mình suc

----------


## Takami

Quất luôn con Hitachi như hình nè, tần số max 5000Hz, mua về mình reset về mặc định còn 1000Hz rồi không biết cài lại. Hihi

Đã bán!

----------


## Takami

Combo xilanh Rexroth và motor Siemens, giá xilanh Rexroth là 800k (không gồm motor, không gồm phí ship)

----------


## Takami

Đầu cân Kyowa WGA-670B.
Giá 800k/cái

----------


## Takami

Motor 3.7/5.5kW, điện áp sao 230V, tam giác 133V, tốc độ max 10000rpm (350Hz).
Giá 3.0tr, chưa ship.

Trong clip thì motor đang đấu tam giác (133V), biến tần V/f = 200/1000 nên chạy 350Hz được 71.2V
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=USnJVVeNtqM

----------


## Takami

- Cảm biến Keyence LV-51M (có output analog) và LV-H42, có 2 bộ
- LV-51M và LV-H32, có 1 bộ 
Giá 900k/bộ, mua cả 3 bộ giá 2.5tr

Đã bán!

----------


## Takami

Thước điện trở 550mm.
AE có nhu cầu thước từ 150mm tới 1000mm inbox nhé.
AE có nhu cầu inbox zalo mình báo giá nhé.

----------


## Takami

Cảm biến lưu lượng khí Keyence 50L/phút, tích hợp bộ khử ion.
Giá 1.5tr/bộ

Đã bán!

----------


## Takami

Cảm biến laser kiểu U (30mm), có thể phát hiện sợi tóc (0.05-0.07mm), băng keo trong, biên băng keo, màng trong...
AE vui lòng inbox nếu có nhu cầu nhé

Clip test: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jWQYIFcAh94

----------


## Takami

Một số hàng đặc biệt, AE có nhu cầu inbox Zlo nhé
- Cảm biến U-laser, độ nhạy cao, bắt được sợi tóc 0.05-0.07mm

----------


## Takami

Combo cáp quang cho máy laser fiber dài 5.5 mét, có 2 bộ.


Đã bán!

----------


## Takami

MCRT Torque meter 2402T, max speed 15000rpm, max torque 500 lb.in (56.5 N.m). Kết nối đồng hồ Unipulse F381

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yIWOzWESD5s

----------


## Takami

Bộ servo Mitsu 200W: MR-J4-20A + motor HG-KR23 + hộp số 5:1, cáp dài 5m.
AE có nhu cầu inbox nhé.

Đã bán

----------


## Ga con

> MCRT Torque meter 2402T, max speed 15000rpm, max torque 500 lb.in (56.5 N.m). Kết nối đồng hồ Unipulse F381
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yIWOzWESD5s


Bộ này giá sao anh, hỏi giùm cho thằng em làm phòng thí nghiệm.

Thanks.

----------


## Takami

- Motor servo J2S-750W, giá bao test 1.6tr, hên xui 1.2tr
- HC-RF153, motor servo Mitsubishi dòng J2, công suất 1.5kW - 3000rpm, giá bao test 1.8tr, hên xui 1.2tr.
AE có drive thì mang đến test nhé.

Đã bán!

----------


## Takami

- Motor servo Panasonic A4, 2kW-3000rpm, hộp số 11, giá 3.8tr
- Motor servo Yaskawa Sigma 2 1.5kW-3000rpm, giá 2.5tr
Giá chưa gồm phí ship

Đã bán!

----------


## Takami

Hàng đã bán, cảm ơn AE.

----------


## Takami

- Cụm laser fiber + camera, giá 1tr

----------


## Ga con

Cho e hình toàn cảnh cái mâm kẹp khí nhé a.

Thanks.

----------


## Takami

PLC Yokogawa và module các loại, AE có nhu cầu UPLOAD chương trình dự phòng inbox nhé.
(Chỉ biết upload thôi, không rành lập trình)

----------


## Takami

Bộ servo chuyên dùng cho ứng dụng siết ốc, transducer moment từ 8-80Nm. Hàng full phụ kiện.
Có 4 bộ, AE có nhu cầu vui lòng inbox nhé.

Đã bán!

----------


## Takami

- Bộ đo Marposs M3C
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LX4Pof2ZbuE
- Bộ đo MT-Pulser của Matrol
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ufgaZCX9E-g

AE có nhu cầu inbox nhé

----------


## Takami

Bán card điều khiển máy gỗ Homag. 
- Beckhoff C1300
- Eltec Seco-1/1
- Homatic VME HC010 + HC101 REV04 (3 cái)
- Automata VME Multi/EA
- Eltec BAB-400/4 (2 cái)

Đã bán!

----------


## Takami

Bộ servo Panasonic Minas A4 - 750W, giá 5.5tr/bộ, không gồm cáp encoder và motor.
Bao test tại chỗ.

Đã bán!

----------


## Takami

Motor servo Mitsubishi J3, công suất 3.5kW, có thắng, kèm hộp số 5:1. Hàng mới chưa sử dụng. 
Giá 6.5tr, bao test tại chỗ.

Đã bán.

----------


## Takami

Hộp số vuông góc, tỉ số truyền 20:1, cốt vào 38mm (có thêm bạc lót 35mm), cốt ra 40mm, mặt bích lắp motor 176mm, mặt bích lắp hộp số 142mm.
Giá 3.5tr, chưa ship.

Đã bán!

----------


## Takami

Motor spindle mài, cắt. Tốc độ 75000rpm - 1250Hz, công suất 3.5kW-350V. Giải nhiệt bằng nước, bôi trơn ổ lăn bằng khí -dầu. Giá 5.5tr (chưa ship).
Clip test với biến tần KEB 2.2kW - 220V: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QQG6B0hbC38
AE có khả năng thì chế cán colet gắn vào trục motor.

----------


## Takami

Bán 2 tay quay phát xung.

Hàng đã bán, cảm ơn AE ủng hộ.

----------


## Takami

Robot controller Mitsubishi CR-E116.
Giá 8tr.

Clip cấp nguồn: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=swI-ocUuuTA

----------


## Takami

Bơm cao áp và van cho máy cắt tia nước.


Đã bán!

----------


## vufree

Bộ bơm này mua về gắn XY là cắt được liền hay còn phải mua thêm gì nữa không Bác???

----------


## sonnc1990

> Bộ bơm này mua về gắn XY là cắt được liền hay còn phải mua thêm gì nữa không Bác???


Ít nhất cần thêm hạt nữa bác còn hạt gì thì em không có biết

----------

vufree

----------


## Ga con

Cái này chỉ bộ bơm nước chạy bằng thủy lực thôi, bác phải sắm thêm 1 con bơm thủy lực tầm 15-20kw áp ra tầm 250 bar nữa mới đủ cho nó chạy. Cái này giống bộ khuếch đại hơn, cấp thủy lực vào nó nhân áp lên tầm 1* lần.

Thanks

----------

khoa.address, sonnc1990, vufree, Xuan Gio

----------


## Takami

> Bộ bơm này mua về gắn XY là cắt được liền hay còn phải mua thêm gì nữa không Bác???


Đây chỉ là cụm bơm cao áp thôi ah, phải có bơm thủy lực nữa. Cơ bản có bơm thủy lực, bơm cao áp, bình tích cao áp, van cao áp, van xả tràn....Bộ này còn khá mới mà bị tháo banh, tiếc đứt ruột!

----------


## Fusionvie

Cái này dùng để booter cho khí nén được không bác chủ?

----------


## Takami

E không biết bác ah, nó dùng thủy lực để nén nước áp suất cao ah.

----------


## thaibinhcnc

Ngon thật, đúng em mình đang kiếm

----------


## Takami

> Ngon thật, đúng em mình đang kiếm


Bác đang kiếm gì thế ah?

----------


## thaibinhcnc

> Bác đang kiếm gì thế ah?


bộ bơm tăng áp nước. đang muốn nghiên cứu con em này.

----------


## Takami

Hihi, thế thì đúng hệ rồi. Mua về banh ra ngâm cứu đi bác.

----------


## Takami

Marposs mida tool eye TT30, thiếu module E32R.
Giá 3.5tr

Đã bán!

----------


## Takami

Controller Nakanishi E2350 và Astro E250. Đồng giá 1.8tr/cái

Youtube: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UFd46atEY54

Đã bán!

----------


## Takami

Còn 2 đế từ và 1 mỏ cò 45-50.
Giá 1.5tr (chưa ship).

Đã bán.

----------


## Takami

Bán 4 cục không biết gọi tên trong máy laser YAG.
Giá 400k/cục

Đã bán!

----------


## Takami

Combo các loại:
- XYX size 120mm, số lượng 2 cái, giá 1.5tr/cái

----------


## Takami

Spindle tháo từ máy khoan board Roku.
- Kẹp thân 80mm
- Tốc độ khoảng 40krpm
- Công suất khoảng 1.5-2.2kW
- ATC, có xịt khí xuyên tâm
- Colet đang có 3mm (colet dài nằm trong hình để đổi dao)
- Bạc đạn gốm, motor và gá nặng 25kg.
....
Giá 6tr, chưa ship nếu có.

----------


## Takami

Drive + motor Panasonic Minas A4, công suất 400W, nguồn cấp 1P-100V. Hàng đẹp, giá 2.5tr/bộ,(có đủ jack, không cáp). Số lượng 9 bộ.

Đã bán!

----------


## Takami

Servo Yaskawa SGDP-04APA và motor, đủ jack, không cáp

Đã bán!

----------


## Takami

Spindle Homag từ thượng vàng đến hạ gỗ. Con trong hình giá 65 củ nhé.
AE có nhu cầu liên hệ bác Nam nhé (0989 050 65 không).

----------


## Takami

> Spindle tháo từ máy khoan board Roku.
> - Kẹp thân 80mm
> - Tốc độ khoảng 40krpm
> - Công suất khoảng 1.5-2.2kW
> - ATC, có xịt khí xuyên tâm
> - Colet đang có 3mm (colet dài nằm trong hình để đổi dao)
> - Bạc đạn gốm, motor và gá nặng 25kg.
> ....
> Giá 6tr, chưa ship nếu có.


Update giá cho AE

----------


## vuotquaconsong

bác có em 5 pha nào như vầy ko ah , nếu có alo giúp em nha , 0964691417 , em cảm ơn ah

----------


## Takami

Đế từ như hình, giá 600k (chưa ship).

----------

